# Bea's home...



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

*Our little girl is home*

I can't believe it's finally me saying this... it's usually me reading someone elses news... but we can't believe it... she's home at last. It was very emotional picking her up and taking her from Foster Carers but she was as happy as larry. In the car, she just laughed and giggled and then fell asleep. When we got home, my Mum had been up and put up banners and balloons outside.. so Bea thought it was funny that Mummy was crying as we approached the house.

Today she had a sleep, ate all her lunch, played a lot and laughed and giggled a lot.. had her bath (which she hates) and then fell asleep in Daddy's arms while he gave her her bottle. She is a very happy little girl.

Oh the simple joy of family life.

Love C xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey C and hubby

CONGRATULATIONS ON BRINGING YOUR PRECIOUS DAUGHTER HOME!!

I read your story last night and it brought a lump to my throat, you must be on , enjoy every precious moment with your little girl!!

Love

Willow
xxx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Barbarella,

i have filled up reading your post, wishing you and your family a very happy and healthy life together.

what a fab Christmas this one will be.

Take Care

Fiona


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Barbarella

How wonderful to have your daughter home.  She seems to have settled in really well.

What a wonderful Christmas you are going to have.

Tracey x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh fabby - Huge Congratulations on the homecoming of your baby daughter!!!

So chuffed for you and wishing you the most magical christmas ever.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fantastic news barbarella, you are gonna have the best xmas ever 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab news

thank you so much for sharing your journey with us

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats fab news C - enjoy it xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!!
The fun starts now I am deighted for you love JD xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Welcome home baby Bea

Congratulations Carole & DH, so so happy for you all..made me blubb but happy tears. Life will never be the same, its such fun, yes there may be trials and tribulations but above all the unconditional love is wonderful and the sound of a little one's laughter is enough to melt your heart.

love & joy to all 3 of your 

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Barbarella, fantastic, lovely, wonderful news.  Have you been up half the night peeking in at her, rubbing your eyes and wondering if you're dreaming?  Have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Seems that I'm not the only one sheding a tear...enjoy 'the simple joy of family life' and have a magical Christmas...
Love
Viva


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news 

What a wonderful day for you yesterday , enjoy every precious moment 

love
suzie xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

absolutley fandabbydoobly well done and welcome home sweetie have the best christmas ever xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh C   what a beautiful story, one you have waited so long to share with us.

Enjoy every precious momnet with your DD!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Welcome home Bea  
You have made your mummy and daddy so happy 

Have a very happy family Christmas.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh I am so excited for you. I bet you cant take your eyes off her.
You have started me off crying and my stomach is full of bubbles because I know I am going to be one of the next ones posting about bringing my littley's home.
Have a fab, fab xmas and enjoy every day of your new life as a family.

Morgana x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic new!

Congratulations on bringing your daughter home.  Have a fab time, what a great Christmas present!
Love
OT x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Fantastic!!!!

I was so choked reading your news, hope you have the best ever christmas and and a very happy healthy life together.

Enjoy every precious moment.

A
xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Fantastic news, it is really wonderful to hear your news.What an exciting Christmas you will all have.

LOL K


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwww You made me well up again !!!

What an extra special Christmas you are all going to have !!!

Enjoy !

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Barbarella

Great news, glad to hear that Bea is home.  Have a wonderful family Christmas

Love
Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone... so nice of you.
Things are going great.. very tiring, but Bea is gorgeous.  Still keep thinking we're Auntie and Uncle and she'll be going home soon.    

Love Carole xx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Wishing little Bea a very Happy Christmas with her new mummy and daddy!!!!!!       Barbarella your story has been so moving and inspiring thank you for sharing these special moments with us, huge hugs to you all.

love
Hippy
x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

a new famliy for Christmas.

Have a wonderful time.

Love and hugs.

PBMxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

It must be great to finally have her home.

So with you with the "Aunt and Uncle" thing.  It took a while before it really sank in for us that this gourgeous boy was really ours.   

Hope you have a really fab Xmas with your new daughter.

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Hippy, what a lovely thing to say.

Thanks PBM and Cindyp... glad it's not just me with the Auntie thing.. lol.

*waves madly to Lou* - what a FANTASTIC bump you have there honey... yes, I came here at the start of the adoption process... it's a great site.. more adoption oriented than our other venue.. lol...although obviously the individual attention I get over there is unbelievable...lol  !!!

Thanks again to everyone... we can't wait for Christmas... although have no idea what day it is and every time I see the countdown I think noooooooooooooooo, it can't be that soon.  We have totally missed the build up because our focus has been all on Bea. 

Love to everyone,
Cxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi C

Love reading your messages as I know you are far to busy to reply to my e-mails!!!! 

So happy for you & your DH, by the way Christams is only 4 days away or if your like my DD it is only 3 days away as that is when Father Christmas calls!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL so sorry Andrea.. I've just replied to your Xmas post saying I will get around to it very soon.  If you saw my inbox, you'd be shocked...lol..

Lots of love to you... 

C xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi C

Please do not apologise!!

I have been their done that if you remember.

We got our foster daughter 10 days before Christmas and I can remember how hectic life was, doing contacts, the run up to Christmas and a new baby in the house...............you just enjoy every minute of being a Mummy, you so deserve it.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

oooooh I love reading this thread and can't wait to hear all about your Christmas.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well we had a WONDERFUL Christmas, and now I have flu.  We've over done it somewhat, and instead of taking it easy have had a bit of a manic time since 4th Dec when we first met Bea, so I knew it was coming.  Today has been very hard, not being able to do things with Bea... horrible.  

Anyway, Christmas really was magical.. we had lots of presents to open and the Grandparents came round separately so as not to overload Bea... not that she cares, she is a social animal and is never happier than when she's around people.  My brother and his daughters came over as well for a while, and I haven't seen them on Christmas Day for about 10 years, so it was a real family Christmas. 

Bea is a very contented, happy baby... she is sleeping 12/13 hours a night and for the past few days has even slept until 8.30am. We couldn't be any luckier.  She's so gorgeous everyone has fallen in love with her... including us of course.  It's funny, it feels so natural and normal.. and I remember us saying "I can't imagine us with a baby".  When I watch tv and get engrossed and forget for a while, she pops back into my mind and I just think "OMG, we have a baby upstairs"...!!!  It really is true when people say it's like she's been here all the time - it really does feel like I've given birth to her - she is so like me, and looks so much like our family - everyone says how much she looks like dh, but she has me in her as well.. especially my personality.  It's so uncanny.

Adoption has been our dream come true. It couldn't have turned out any better!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas... as soon as I am feeling better, and get back to normality, I will email you Andrea... hope you are ok and Christmas was good.

Lots of love, C xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Lovely to read, so happy for you that everything has turned out so well. What a christmas!

Hope you feel better soon

Love lou xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Lou... 

Just read your profile - wow, what an ending to your journey!  Many congratulations.  I was (still am) unexplained too.  Enjoy every minute.

C xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi C

Lovely to read you had a fantastic Christmas.

I keep forgetting I have a 6 year old DD at the moment as she is sleeping in until 10 a.m every morning, she is a bit under the weather though and it's not school until next week and then she will have a shock to her system!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

